# John Preston



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2007)

John Preston, English Puritan (1587 - July 1628) is perhaps most famous today for writing _The Golden Sceptre Held Forth to the Humble_ (1625) based on 2 Chronicles 7.14.

It is available on at the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project in electronic form or at Amazon in hardcopy. The table of contents is as follows:

Section 1. On Affliction 
Section 2. On Humiliation 
Section 3. On Seeking God’s Face 
Section 4. On Turning from Evil 
Section 5. Forgiveness to Those Who are Humble and Forsake Sin 
Section 6. Sin the Cause of All Calamities


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2007)

John Preston's _The Breastplate of Faith and Love_ is available online here and available for purchase at Amazon here.

Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_, p. 492:



> This book consists of eighteen sermons (expounding Romans 1:17, 1 Thessalonians 1:3; Galatians 5:6) and is rich in spiritual instruction for those who are willing to read a facsimile.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2008)

A 1638 first edition copy of _The Golden Scepter_, along with _The Churches Dignitie by Her Marriage_ and _The Churches Dutie in Her Carriage_ is available for sale at Ebay here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links


----------

